# 2008 Key West 216 Bay Reef



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2008 Key West Bay Reef 216 being pushed by a Yamaha 150hp 4stroke (173 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HOOK5 GPS/FF, JBL Stereo w/speakers throughout, Yamaha digital gauges, Lenco Trim Tabs, Sea Star hydrtaulic steering, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell, (2) rear jump seats, raw water washdown, bimini top, lean post w/fixed backrest – rod holders & fold down footrest, center console w/storage & rod holders on the side, mid-ship mounted cooler w/seat cushion, port side bow rod locker, bow tackle storage, bow livewell, bow insulated fish/dry storage, anchor locker, deck lights and navigation lights.

Nice Key West boat 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $22,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

